# Lawnfather 2022 lawn journal



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)

Spray dithiopyr .23 oz per 1,000 sq ft


----------



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)

First mow


----------



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)

Dethatch apply 5 bags carbon pro g


----------



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)

Applied 50lbs Nutrite pro turf grade over 20,000 sq ft.


----------



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)

Sharpened blades after dethatch and fresh mow


----------



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)

Applied rgs humic 12 to trouble spots


----------



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Looks great. Nice property!


----------



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Looks great. Nice property!


Thx. Been struggling to get good stripes. The sun is at 3 o'clock of my property which makes them tough to see


----------



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)

Mowed pool yard with manual reel mower


----------



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)

Applied 6oz. / 1,000 Next humic 12 RGS 
This is my don't throw my back out doing something stupid seat


----------



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)

4lbs/1,000


----------



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)

Fresh mow


----------



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)

Memorial day throw down
1 tablespoon/4 gallons ByoSpxtrum
6oz/1,000 rgs
6oz/1,000 humic 12
160z/1,000 fertilome chelated iron
Dab o surfactant


----------



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)




----------



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)

Memorial day double diamond cut


----------



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)

Apply carbon pro g
Apply rgs humic 12 micros to some stress areas


----------



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)

Apply milorganite 8 bags


----------



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)

My neighbor sent me a pic today asking me what I was doing to my lawn


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

The Lawnfather said:


> My neighbor sent me a pic today asking me what I was doing to my lawn


That is a high compliment! Maybe your neighbor will step up their game.


----------



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)

Applied dimension
Rgs dethatch 6oz/


----------



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)

Applied mirimichi green ByoSpxtrum 1 tablespoon/4k


----------



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)

Applied 32-0-5 nutrite


----------



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)

Dethatch


----------



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)

1/2 n / 1,000


----------



## SeanW78 (6 mo ago)

The Lawnfather said:


> 1/2 n / 1,000


What are you putting down? I'd also like to spoon feed N on my reno.


----------



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)

SeanW78 said:


> The Lawnfather said:
> 
> 
> > 1/2 n / 1,000
> ...


1lb / 1000 sq ft 46-0-0 granular urea
Let the mowing begin


----------



## SeanW78 (6 mo ago)

I've got to get some Urea. Waiting on delivery of RGS too.


----------



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)




----------



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)

Applied 19-19-19


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Looking good. Where are you sourcing the nutrite pro grade stuff?


----------



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)

uts said:


> Looking good. Where are you sourcing the nutrite pro grade stuff?


Ventura grain Taunton Ma


----------



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)

Applied 1/2 nitrogen/ 1,000


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

The Lawnfather said:


> View attachment 69


Which zero turn are you using? I'm surprised you don't have any striping. Most quality zero turns lay down decent stripes without any additional striping kit.


----------



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)

Husqvarna z48. I've been eyeing a big league striping kit for a couple years now.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

Really, really nice lawn! I think stripes are overrated anyway.


----------

